# Bean storage containers



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Long time no see









Has anyone been using some vacuum storage containers for beans?

Something like coffee gator and similar:



> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Canister-Fresher-Stainless-Container/dp/B01GW3LSP4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_79_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=KNTC7844SREYED9N4B93


Thanks


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I use coffee compass' sealing jars myself. Plastic but they're also cheap...ish. They're not true vacuum jars (you don't pump air out) but they have a good airtight seal with a valve to cope with gassing off. Mine are three years old and still going strong.

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/accessories/coffeevac-storage-container-500g.html


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks Obnic. Have you actually noticed some difference with how long or fresh the beans stay?

I normally have a kg from Rave and keep it in their big bag, sealed with two bag clips (IKEA) and exhaust any air after opening. I decant a couple of days worth of bean to a smaller bag with a zip lock so the big one doesn't get opened so frequently.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I am sure that they are an upgrade on a ziplok seal on a bag but since I used to use a Kilner jar before, I'm not sure I've noticed 'a difference' but these little pots are very convenient. They take 250g each. They are very quick to open and close. They are black so they don't let light in. The coffee stays in good condition but then I demolish 500g in a week so it doesn't hang about. I guess the biggest vote of confidence is that these pots have become a permanent part of my routine and I haven't thought about storage for several years. Apart from my lunar scale I'm not sure any other part of my coffee kit enjoys the same security of tenure.

For the record, I keep my unopened bags in a white airtight box with a transparent lid I bought from ikea. It's sort of uber tuppaware. Meant for a fridge I think - really good.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Wilko's large tupperware for me. Big enough so I can keep the beans in the bag aswell.


----------



## iGenie (Nov 16, 2016)

Those coffee compass ones look cool, thank you.


----------



## banjobill (Jun 12, 2016)

I've gone with this one:

http://www.evolutionorganics.co.uk/bulletproof-airscape-kitchen-canister-64oz?gclid=CjwKEAiA9s_BBRCL3ZKWsfblgS8SJACbST7DvI74WlPIG1M89mdKvGG43pvbg_YpyQgd0Oc56cpVPxoCmTDw_wcB

Has a removable seal inside too, not had a problem with it, from a taste perspective, I can taste the difference. But really, I can hardly remember what it's like to have a coffee from my old container.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I've got that one and also a VacuVin Coffee Saver jar https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vacuum-Coffee-Saver-incl-Pump/dp/B000XTFQZM/ref=pd_bxgy_201_img_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=EMTRPSHM1FHS20D0542V

The Airscape is definitely easier to use whereas the Vacuvin involves a good few pumps (6 -10) of the handle every time you reseal the jar (plus you have to store the pump somewhere as well). Of the two I think the Vacuvin probably stores the beans better but the Airscape is more convenient.

In an ideal I'd have a design that combined the two. A push down inner plunger to quickly force out the majority of air and then some form of built in pump to extract the remaining air around the beans with a single pull.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I use Airscape&#8230;and from Ethical Addictions as an alternative and a bit cheaper.


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

just resurrecting an old thread....would the coffee gator be my best bet for bean storage? tried airscape as above but they don't have any stock at the moment


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

Similar to the airspace jar, I use one of these

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prepara-EVAK-Airtight-DRY-FOOD-Storage-CONTAINER-Glass-MEDIUM-709ml/362222089772?epid=2256010177&hash=item54561e762c:g:ZFkAAOSweYxaZ5tj


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

nice one, thanks. Have ordered one


----------

